# Extended device pigtails on equipment



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a large job here that involves ingredient distribution through process piping, etc

The equipment is coming with devices attached and a lot of them have pigtails that are a couple feet long.

The environment entails stainless boxes so I have many small junction boxes in areas where I can pick up multiple devices, but there are still devices a ways out that their pigtails dont reach any local JBs.

Naturally, my PM is a cheapass so Im trying to figure out a cost effective way to extend these cables.

I would usually use a cast zinc rab box, but there is no nema rating on these boxes and a nema 4 rating is required, in addition to the stainless requirements.


Any thoughts or suggestions? In my searching and contact through my supply house, it seems like JBs smaller than 6x6 are not very common, but maybe we arent looking in the right place


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There are condulets that are rated NEMA 4, would that work?

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...oxes/condulet_form_5_conduitoutletbodies.html


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Like Splatz says, you can make up connections in a conduit fitting, I do it for solenoid air valves often. You may need to upsize your condulet fitting though.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

The master electrician I trained under considered a conduit body with a cubic inch mark as a small junction box as long as you followed the rules concerning the cubic inch capacity of the fitting. 

Still better to ask then having to do rework on a new install (no idea what type of conduit you are installing but if its ridged it probably wont be a problem)


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

gpop said:


> The master electrician I trained under considered a conduit body with a cubic inch mark as a small junction box as long as you followed the rules concerning the cubic inch capacity of the fitting.
> 
> Still better to ask then having to do rework on a new install (no idea what type of conduit you are installing but if its ridged it probably wont be a problem)


 Have you ever done those calcs? Usually better off setting a box and flexing into it.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Bird dog said:


> Have you ever done those calcs? Usually better off setting a box and flexing into it.


 
Depends on the job. Installing a 6x4x4 stainless box for every low voltage analog sensor or prox switch connection is a great idea as it makes upgrading easier in the future. Its just expensive (t&m) and look a little odd.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This might be smaller, but, not sure.http://www.newark.com/hammond/ej16146ss/n4x-eclipse-jr-enclosure-w-panel/dp/50H3918

p/n EJ443SS
http://www.newark.com/hammond/ej16146ss/n4x-eclipse-jr-enclosure-w-panel/dp/50H3918


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

I got this box last week ej 6x6x4ss. rexel had it in stock for 120$ they have smaller sizes also. But like other have said if they want to be cheap conduit fitting with cubic inches marked can be spliced in. I prefer a t and a bell box with a wp cover. But if area is corrosive they don’t last long. 
https://www.hammfg.com/part/EJ664SS?referer=109

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Hoffman makes 4x4x3 clamp cover Nema 3R, 4, 4X, 12, 13 boxes in stainless. Warning though that because the 4x4 dimensions are outside and the flange subtracts from that they are a bit of a bitch to work in. I'm betting they aren't cheap (and in some cases a 6x6 is cheaper than the 4x4).

Cooper (Crouse-Hinds) makes a FD style box in stainless. Better looking and a bit easier to mount in many cases but I'd bet even more than a 4x4. Plus it's hubbed so you don't have to mess around with sealing rings etc. if using rigid.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

460 Delta said:


> Like Splatz says, you can make up connections in a conduit fitting, I do it for solenoid air valves often. You may need to upsize your condulet fitting though.


That's what I have done for solenoid valves and such. Just screw a C condulet on it and splice the small wires in that.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Going_Commando said:


> That's what I have done for solenoid valves and such. Just screw a C condulet on it and splice the small wires in that.


 The secret is using a fitting one size larger and using a threaded bushing to reduce it down. That little bit makes a difference.


----------

